# How to remove hood liner retaining pins



## Vetterss (Feb 2, 2010)

Does anyone have a good process to remove the hoodliner retaining push in pins without breaking them? I found a NOS hoodliner and once it arrives want to intsall it but not sure I can reuse the same pins. Thanks!


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*Re*

The plastic pins get removed with this tool I believe-----Danfigg


----------



## stealth gray goat (Sep 11, 2009)

I use a clip puller or a pair of wire cutter. the clip puller is basically self explained but the wire cutter you can take them and slide them up under ther clip and kind of pinch it and it usually does the trick every time for me.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

danfigg said:


> The plastic pins get removed with this tool I believe-----Danfigg


I have a tool that looks very similar to that one but I bought it to remove fuel hoses back when I had Datsuns. I think it would work to remove the pins but I have a flat panel clip removal tool that works fine.


----------

